# R.I.P. Bud



## 614pitlover (Jun 28, 2010)

So, this morning I managed to wake up only to find my beautiful little blue fawn baby boy dead in his crate upstairs. He has all the signs of being poisoned, so we are going to have an autopsy done on him later and if he was poisoned we know who did it. Our neighbor has made threats before and doesn't like pitbulls.


----------



## RedPitKid94 (Jul 8, 2010)

614pitlover said:


> So, this morning I managed to wake up only to find my beautiful little blue fawn baby boy dead in his crate upstairs. He has all the signs of being poisoned, so we are going to have an autopsy done on him later and if he was poisoned we know who did it. Our neighbor has made threats before and doesn't like pitbulls.


Sorry fot the lose man. have you done any investigating yet?


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

614pitlover said:


> So, this morning I managed to wake up only to find my beautiful little blue fawn baby boy dead in his crate upstairs. He has all the signs of being poisoned, so we are going to have an autopsy done on him later and if he was poisoned we know who did it. Our neighbor has made threats before and doesn't like pitbulls.


Oh my god. I don't know what to say, aside from I'm sorry.
I hate it how people will call our PUPPIES vicious...while they remorselessly feed them strychnine through the fence.
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I too am sorry for your loss. RIP Bud


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I had my boy Snoop poisoned last week and he barely lived. I hope you can find out exactly what killed him and if someone is responsible I hope they get their just deserve.. Again very sorry for your loss.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

omfg that is hard to swallow. ya they say that our breeds are maliscious and destructive. if indeed your neighbor did this you know who can live up to the above taggings. i pray you press the issue somehow and get them for some kind of cruelty and press charges

i am sorry for your loss stay strong and positive


----------



## 614pitlover (Jun 28, 2010)

I did go and ask the neighbor if he had seen my puppy and he openly admitted to poisoning him because he was playing too loudly. So, I have already called the cops and they are going to arrest him and then I'm going to confirm it with the autopsy results when they get back.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG he was playing to loudly, he is a puppy, Oh I am sorry for your loss, make sit even harder when the person who did has no remorse, there is a special place for people like your neighbor. RIP Bud, run free at the bridge.


----------



## 614pitlover (Jun 28, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone that has a photo editing program could take any one of my photos of Bud and make a memorial piece for him.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow! How heartless some people can be! I'm so sorry for your loss. R.I.P. Bud! Live and play as loudly as you want at the Rainbow Bridge! I hope the charges stick to that sorry neighbor of yours and that justice is rightly served! Good luck in your endeavors, and I extend my deepest condolences to you. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Fatadam9 (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow...unreal! RIP to your little bud... always remember he is running free for eternity! Sorry man! stay strong....


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

he openly admitted to it, that is unbelievable. he was playing too loud, that is just a excuse. i am sure there are other dogs in the area close that he hears barking. that s.o.b. targeted him w/o cause


----------



## 614pitlover (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh, I know. I can't wait for justice to be served to him. Also, karma's a you-know-what so I hope that one day karma serves her justice on him as well. All I can say is at least Bud isn't suffering any longer from the pain that that my jack arse of a neighbor inflicted on him. What a way to wake up, huh?


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

614pitlover said:


> I was wondering if anyone that has a photo editing program could take any one of my photos of Bud and make a memorial piece for him.


I would be glad to do this for you. It will help me get into working on my gallery show for graduation, as I have really been stuck in a rut.
Send me a PM. 

Also, if I were you, I would contact local news stations and newspapers. Put it out there.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

614pitlover said:


> Oh, I know. I can't wait for justice to be served to him. Also, karma's a you-know-what so I hope that one day karma serves her justice on him as well.


i think i would "forget" to take my meds for a week and wait till after dusk so neighbors had limited visibility and met up with him as he got out of the car with a cue ball in a very short sock once he hit the ground..........that is justice. for people like him...somehow they slip thru the system. sorry if i ranted the wrong way i apoligise. it will never happen again. i take this sort of action very very personal


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, but glad that something can be done about it. Hopefully justice will be served.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow that's horrible I can't believe they would do that. I hope they go away for a while.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

You guys are in my thoughts. That just makes my blood boil!! I hope you can make this stick to that jerk!!!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

This is horrible, so sorry this happened , R.I.P Bud


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss I cannot imagine how that would feel im so sorry. That is beyond horrible that people can do that to innocent animals. That just makes me sick im sorry


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

All I can say (without getting in trouble) is Im so sorry... RIP Bud


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

That is horrendis!!!!
What gives himthe right to think its totally find to poisn someones much loved family member??

I am very sorry for your loss!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

any new news on the blood panel/autopsy? anything happen with law enforcement/aspca?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

You have my absolute deepest sympathy. What happened to Bud is a travesty and I hope your neighbor pays the price. More importantly I hope that you and your family can work this out emotionally. Know that Bud is at the Bridge with many of our own loved ones being welcomed by countless wet noses! RIP Bud


----------



## 614pitlover (Jun 28, 2010)

So, I have dealt with the local police and aspca and they both informed me that since he won't open admit that he did it to them there is nothing they can do about it. It really ticks me off to know that he's going to get away with it scotch free in the legal system. But, that's okay....the idea with the cueball isn't sounding too bad of an idea right now. I would NEVER poison one of his animals, but I sure bud would make him suffer and be in as much pain as my baby boy was when he died. Still no results yet about the autopsy. I don't know what to do, because we don't have the money to pay fo the autopsy, so it will be yet another bill that we will have to deal with. Also, I talked to the local news stations and they said that since he was a pitbull that people wouldn't care so they aren't going to do anything, either.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

This is a heartbreaking story. Your neighbour sounds like a real piece of work.


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS R.I.P BUD


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

still waiting for a pm with some info on what you want.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this! RIP BUD


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

good greif i knew this guy was going to slip thru the cracks, it always happens to decent people. karma, karma will come back around. 

sorry


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

RIP Sweet Bud..

I'm sure that was a horrible way to go.. Poor little guy.


Don't you worry. Over the years I have learned that Karma is a you-know-what. He will get what is coming to him. It may not be today but it will come and come hard. Killing an innocent little pup just for playing.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss man.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

omg that is horrible but unfortunately not unheard of...those types if things are exactly why my husband made sure our fence was 8 ft high and 4feet within our property line....if somebody wants to put stuff through the fence, then they either have to step on to our property or aim high hoping to miss the treeline. I am so very sorry for your heartwrenching loss. RIP Bud.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

RIP Bud.I'm so sorry for your loss.My thoughts are with you


----------



## 614pitlover (Jun 28, 2010)

I appreciate all the condolences guys. It's really nice to know that my GoPitbull family has my back and is so kind and sympathetic.Even though the idea of me going over there and putting a permanent limp in his step sounds oh so very tempting, he isn't worth my time in jail. Because, I know that just as soon as I go over there even if I do cover my face or something, he's going to somehow get me arrested seeing as he somehow has loopholes in the judicial system here. But, what I can do is leave the karma taking care of to my auntie who practices wiccan magic and she can do a "circle" meeting gathering type of ordeal with all her other wiccan magic friends and do a meditation where Karma will get to him way sooner.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

614pitlover said:


> I appreciate all the condolences guys. It's really nice to know that my GoPitbull family has my back and is so kind and sympathetic.Even though the idea of me going over there and putting a permanent limp in his step sounds oh so very tempting, he isn't worth my time in jail. Because, I know that just as soon as I go over there even if I do cover my face or something, he's going to somehow get me arrested seeing as he somehow has loopholes in the judicial system here. But, what I can do is leave the karma taking care of to my auntie who practices wiccan magic and she can do a "circle" meeting gathering type of ordeal with all her other wiccan magic friends and do a meditation where Karma will get to him way sooner.


+100000 to the magic, plus maybe loosen some lugs on his car. I just hope he gets what he deserves!!


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

And the media says pitbulls are killers.


----------



## 614pitlover (Jun 28, 2010)

I know. It's the media that has created that hype and led people to believe that pitbulls are killers so that is why your everyday neighbor turns into a killer. It's the media. Plain and simple.


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

well let me start by saying sorry for your loss, and as always they would fall through the cracks... * good luck and ur neighbor sucks.....


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

That is so awful! I'm very sorry for your loss!


----------



## BestDogEver (Jun 19, 2010)

Please accept my condolences on the loss of your family member. This is why I won't let my dog outside without being able to keep an eye on her, but of course this won't stop some idiot throwing something in the yard when she's not there. I suppose yard walks are in order if you live near stupid neighbors.

Past the fact at this point, but it's always good to have some proof in case it becomes a he-said-she-said situation like in your case. A cell phone or other audio recording can be concealed and will make all the difference. While I would imagine most states allow audio recordings without consent from all parties, I believe it was New Jersey that was charging people with wiretapping for taking videos of cops if there was audio involved; clearly a lame interpretation of wiretapping laws meant to intimidate the public from holding cops accountable...but that's another story.


----------

